
Don’t delay building your startup culture - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/building-startup-culture/
======
sportanova
I don't understand all the "culture" moralizing that's been going on for the
last year or two.

Here's an inverse culture code for Techinasia
[https://www.techinasia.com/culture/](https://www.techinasia.com/culture/) :

\- We are obsessed with our competitors not our customers. \- We don't believe
in work life balance, our work consumes every facet of our lives. \- We don't
communicate within the team - whatever it is, figure it out yourself. \- We
don't really care about data or metrics. They're just numbers \- get things
done whenever, there's never a rush

You would never see anything like that on a list of corporate values. Who
doesn't want to communicate transparently? Or make decisions backed by data?
Since those are things that just about everyone pays lip service to, it
doesn't differentiate you, and it won't attract 10x A-player ninja rock stars.

My theory is that it's just executives / founders feeding their egos - "My
company is special! We have values!". It wouldn't be so goofy if we didn't
have to hear about it endlessly like it was this enormous gift to the world

